# Man Gets Shot After He Charges At Officers With a Gun and Knife



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

** (Disclaimer: This video content is intended for educational and informational purposes only) ** West Sacramento, California - The West Sacramento Police Department released body camera footage from February's officer-involved shooting on Ikea Court. The suspect shot and killed by police was been identified as 24-year-old Adam John Lundt. On Thursday, February 25, 2021 at approximately 3:45 pm, Officers responded to a call in the Walmart parking lot of a subject with a knife. Officers arrived and contacted an involved vehicle. Lundt gets out of his car and immediately charges at the nearby officer with a gun and knife. Officer then fires several rounds, hitting Lundt at least once. A second officer on the scene also fired shots at Lundt. Police later learned it was a pellet gun and that the knife had been bought at Walmart minutes before the incident. West Sacramento Fire Department and AMR were in the area following the initial call and attempted life saving measures. Shortly after, Lundt was pronounced deceased. No other injuries are reported to officers or bystanders. Donate to PoliceActivity: https://www.patreon.com/PoliceActivity Like us on Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/PoliceActivity Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/Police_Activity Timestamps: 0:00 - 911 Call 1:15 - Bodycam: Officer #1 2:13 - Bodycam: Officer #2 2:42 - Surveillance Camera


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

The initial/contact officer’s radio communications were very good for just being involved at that level. Also, I like how the secondary officer just dropped his taser and drew his firearm rather than trying to fuck with the tricky taser holster. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

Hey did you guys hear about the binocular blowout sale?


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

BLUE BLOOD said:


> Hey did you guys hear about the binocular blowout sale?


I got a good laugh out of that. I'm sick of marking that thread as read so it stops popping up on my feed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

At least he brought a knife and a gun to the fight...


----------

